# The stories we don't want to read



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish this story wasn't true, but unfortunately it has happened before and probably will again. What I don't understand is how someone can leave their dogs with someone like this. The following article is from Tampa Bay News CBS>


"Groomer arrested for animal cruelty
Clearwater, Florida - An animal groomer has been arrested on charges of animal cruelty.

Pinellas County Sheriff's detectives arrested 54-year-old Donald Bryant of Clearwater on four counts of felony animal cruelty after he abandoned four show dogs without food or water for a period of more than a month. 

Deputies were first dispatched Bryant's home on November 7, after a neighbor became concerned for the Bryant's welfare. The neighbor reported a foul smell coming from Bryant's home and told deputies she had not seen him in quite some time. 

When deputies entered the home, they found three of the dogs dead and the fourth dog extremely emaciated and barely alive. 

Detectives say the dead animals were in a state of decomposition when found, but appeared to be two standard poodles and a large breed schnauzer. The fourth dog was also a standard poodle. It survived after receiving veterinary care through the Humane Society.

The dog has since been returned to its owner, who resides out-of-state.

According to detectives, the suspect had abandoned the dogs sometime in late September or early October. The dogs were in their locked cages for weeks without food or water before they were discovered. 

Detectives say Bryant returned to the home on Wednesday, November 29, where he was arrested as he removed his remaining belongings."


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my, this makes me so sad. I just can't even fathom how someone could do that and not have feelings/remorse about it. I can't even stand to leave my baby to run to the store so I certainly don't see how someone's mind could work that way.









Thank goodness we have soo many great people that make rescues possible and save some of these babies before they end up with this fate.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

How sad.

I wonder if this guy was not only a groomer, but a handler also? 
The reason I ask this: because the owner was from outta state.
Oh gosh, how terribly sad.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> How sad.
> 
> I wonder if this guy was not only a groomer, but a handler also?
> The reason I ask this: because the owner was from outta state.
> Oh gosh, how terribly sad.[/B]


I was thinking the same thing, about the owner being out of state. This is so sad to read. I hate to think of any living thing suffering. And to starve to death, just horrible.


----------



## Mollys humans (Apr 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=295042
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why woud somebody own a Maltese and have a "handler" that the dog stays with? Especially in another state? What purpose would there then be for owning the dog? Seems to me, at that point.......that it's just an ego thing. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=295069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="color:#6666CC">Many show breeders have handlers who show their dogs for them. Most often they are out of state as they will show their dogs in different circuits. This is a very "normal" occurance in the show world. Breeders entrust the handlers to care for these dogs for long periods of time and may or may not have routine conversation with them. I would have to agree that this was a groomer/handler since I don't know any groomer that would take out of state dogs to just groom them nor any show breeder who would just leave their dogs with a groomer and not wonder why they haven't heard that their dogs are groomed and ready to be picked up. The dude needs to be locked in a cell with no food or water.</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

por qué !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















Those poor souls!

Melanie


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that is just awful. I hate how some people can be so cruel.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

This story breaks my heart everytime I read it


----------

